# Recommend me a dentist please



## Redders (2 February 2018)

I am looking for a good EDT, one who still uses hand tools ideally. In the North Somerset area/near Bristol Airport. Not needed urgently, just want to have the right person to call when she is due.
Recommendations gracefully received!


----------



## molar roller (25 March 2018)

I'm not a Britsh and just curious why you guys prefer EDT's using hand tools. Must be a reason. Rest of world EDT's use both and my opinion, the EDT must decide about it. Maybe hour horse needs electric tools.


----------



## ester (25 March 2018)

I use Curtis Thompson and he will certainly cover that area (he does the police horses at the hand), very easy to book in with for convenient times and very good with my slightly quirky horse. He does use electric but actually my own seems to prefer that. I am sure he would use hand tools if you really needed him too. 

I used him when I was in Wiltshire and was outside of my previous Dentists travel area (he gets recommended a lot on the wilts fb page) and since F moved back to somerset (Highbridge way) he's done him there too. He was also very helpful when F stopped eating recently and although he wasn't able to get to us too quickly he was happy to talk about vets findings etc on the phone and help us with a plan going forwards.


----------



## Redders (5 April 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion Ester, I will look him up and give him a call.
Re why I would prefer hand tools:
Its mainly down to the fact that my mare has always been great with the dentist (last one used hand tools as her own preference, nothing to do with me) but in a loan home I was told she needed sedating but they couldnt tell me if it was the Vet she objected to (Vet phobic horse), wether the Vet sedated as a matter of course and she didnt like the needle (needle phobic) or what. So I want to make sure she has a poster experience and it is taken nice and slowly, and I get to know the EDT too- you never know how good a person is straight away, is important to me to trust their attitude to my horse and their knowledge.
Secondly, I have seen some use of power tools where the user has gotten carried away and filed the teeth to a smooth shiny surface- which is obviously incorrect as the horse then cannot grind. Before I let someone use power tools in her mouth (any tool really) I want to be sure they dont have that type of gung ho attitude, hence wanting to begin with hand tools. Yes hand tools still cause damage, but not as quickly as power tools in the wrong hands.


----------



## BethanT (27 April 2018)

Keith Evans is who I use. Pretty sure he uses manual tools, but he may also have automatic as well. He is very good and patient with the horses, my boy wasn't sure about it, and rather than make him stand up he just moved with him calmly and he soon realised it was OK. 

He also does Mary Kings horses, and I _think_ the queens or cavalry?! Though not sure  He isn't that expensive either.


----------



## Redders (4 May 2018)

Just thought I would update with who I used and how we got on.
Someone at the yard had Equine Dental Services South West owned by Toby Lee come out and asked if anyone else wanted to join on the visit. I had a chat with the guy who came out and watched fine work etc and had him do my mare. He was excellent, my mare practically fell asleep and was fine with the power tools and I was very happy with how they used them. They send out an email dental chart and send email reminders for when the next visit is due. 
The chart was throrough and the EDT very nice and a good horseman. I would be happy to recommend them to friends.


----------

